
Blu-ray video encryption cracked using $260 kit - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/28/blu-ray-video-encryption-cracked-using-260-kit/
======
nodata
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3278301>

